# Went to see Hev today...



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Within 5 mins she said I needed a screw!

After that she thought I needed a clean so promptly gave me a good polishing!

And she was all posh'd up in her suit. Well that's what happens when you are in the biggest Boots in town.

My oh my, what a professional!

Oh and after all that she gave me a discount! Cheers hun! Same time same place next week?

:wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

I'll have to give her a try someday!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think I need glases we didn't look like a shadow of thursdays team today


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Did she give you a good seeing to?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I've told you before .............. too much ******* will make you blind  ........... the kennels are out the back!!!



John C said:


> And she was all posh'd up in her suit. Well that's what happens when you are in the biggest Boots in town.


Suited and Booted eh? :roll: - I suppose I have to be dressed sometimes!

Discount? Nah! ......._special_ rate :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Was it "Non Contact"........


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Did she go topless ? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I thought she was mine...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Was it "Non Contact"........


It's all in the eyes :roll:



TeeTees said:


> Did she go topless ? :lol:


Always ........... :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTotal said:


> I thought she was mine...


I am........ I am .................. :-* ............... will you forgive me?

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Was it "Non Contact"........
> ...


Your not the first to say that! :wink: 8)



Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Did she go topless ? :lol:
> ...


And I missed that how?



TTotal said:


> I thought she was mine...


Mu ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > I thought she was mine...
> ...


B1TCH! 
:evil:

:?



:wink:

:twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


You can share my professional services if you like :roll:

Hev x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ahhhhh, that was the extra pair free you were talking about!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

naturally :wink: ........... but I never said anything about free :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I think I have a screw loose Hev....










Can you sort it, its the left hand one, thanksX


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

<upchuck>


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TTotal said:


> I think I have a screw loose Hev....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're too late for Halloween, John. :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See you have a Rover as well mate 










Any good? My Dad was looking at one.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TTotal said:


> See you have a Rover as well mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your eyesight is also going in your old age. I suggest a trip to see the Hevster, and sooner rather than later. :wink:

Besides, I'm not quite old enough yet to driver a Rover.  :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I become officially older today  - the TT goes Ta Ta 

(it's not a rover though!)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTotal said:


> I think I have a screw loose Hev....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


State the obvious   .................. your left or mine? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> I become officially older today  - the TT goes Ta Ta
> 
> (it's not a rover though!)


Older?? I didn't think it was possible for someone to get THAT old  Time to buy you a pipe and slippers?  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > I become officially older today  - the TT goes Ta Ta
> ...


Got it now, borrowed a pipe & slippers from my dad!

You know you're getting old when your parents like the car (& even worse when they have one aswell!)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Come on then, spill .............. we could all do with a laugh :lol:

Will you be showing it off on the 19th?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Come on then, spill .............. we could all do with a laugh :lol:
> 
> Will you be showing it off on the 19th?
> 
> Hev x


Sorry, too dark for any pics! :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

'IS' it a nice car? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Go on, give us a clue :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on dont leave us in suspenders


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just have


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

John C said:


> 'IS' it a nice car? :wink:


Not "E"xactly! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does it come with a tow path??


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I refuse to beg!!!!!............ just tell the dumb brunette 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

....... flammin' Merc drivers :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> I refuse to beg!!!!!............ just tell the dumb brunette
> 
> Hev x


Didn't get the impression that wallsendmag was thick - that's not nice Hev! :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ....... flammin' Merc drivers :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Don't pick on your elders :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> ....... flammin' Merc drivers :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Who told you?

JC - IS220d ended up too small & I got a (very) good deal on the 3 litre v6 diesel E class Sport.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

That 'E'xplains the folks liking it.

Quote...

Our son's doing well for himself, bought a Merc, ohhhh we are proud, our wee Stu, a Merc driver, who would have thought.

:wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

John C said:


> That 'E'xplains the folks liking it.
> 
> Quote...
> 
> ...


You don't know how close you are to the truth there!! :lol: :lol:

Missed the part about " you don't look like a boy racer in that!" :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dont like the Es with the small engines ,my mate at work has a E430


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Colour?? and you're right about the brunette thing :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Colour?? and you're right about the brunette thing :wink:


Pearlite Grey (that's the brochure colour anyway)

Makes a change from all the silver & blue on the roads these days  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Colour?? and you're right about the brunette thing :wink:
> ...


Dark silver sort of almost like :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Makes a change from all the silver & blue on the roads these days  :wink:


<blowing raspberry!> :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I trust that's all that was blowing


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Posted: Wed Nov 08, 2006 5:11 am

Late night or early morning saint


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> I trust that's all that was blowing


  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Urmmmm, is this thread turning into ScoTTch Corner now? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Urmmmm, is this thread turning into ScoTTch Corner now? :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Should start a new one for that - a general ScoTTch Corner thread that we can use rather than hi-jacking everyone elses.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Urmmmm, is this thread turning into ScoTTch Corner now? :lol:
> ...


Its ok, a fellow Muppet started this one ............ I'm sure he won't mind :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You having a day off?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You having a day off?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

You having a day off?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Yup 

Been working 6 days a week for the last few weeks ......... finally getting a day off 

I see you are working hard :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Have been asked to leave some of my "day to day" work for this evening to show my replacement :lol: :lol:

What a joke!!

They're bringing in someone who has never used the accounts packages we use, knows nothing about the construction industry, the banking system, payroll, etc, etc and is expected to take over on Monday!

Should have put this in the joke room!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

And you are worrying about it because? Not your problem anymore  Sit back and watch the mess develop  :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> And you are worrying about it because? Not your problem anymore  Sit back and watch the mess develop  :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


I don't know why it bothers me, but after starting it all 3.5 years ago (the accounts are mine :twisted: ) & then handing them to someone who doesn't know enough, irks me slightly!

Although after all the crap I've had to deal with, the new job should be great - especially if what they've told me - actually happens!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > And you are worrying about it because? Not your problem anymore  Sit back and watch the mess develop  :twisted:
> ...


It'll bug you for a while. After 11 years with my last place, I was a bit protective about systems but now........... I'm thinking "why the hell was I concerned?" I gave them 11 weeks notice and they still never got a replacement in time for me leaving!!!!

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You do realise that with you being a woman I won't admit that you're right :wink:

(I've not given them any passwords yet to all the s/sheets I use yet - oops! )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> You do realise that with you being a woman I won't admit that you're right :wink:


Go on, you know you want to :lol:

When do you start the new job anyway?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > You do realise that with you being a woman I won't admit that you're right :wink:
> ...


Monday


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So can I come in and see YOU during your first week?

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> So can I come in and see YOU during your first week?
> 
> Hev x


Are you in Glasgow next week?

(That almost sounds like you're complaining about getting a visitor when you were nearby  )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > So can I come in and see YOU during your first week?
> ...


hehehe - not complaining at all ...... it was good to see you . I'm working a 5 day week TWO weeks in a row ...... off next Wednesday too  ...... fancy lunch on Wednesday? 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


That's an offer I couldn't refuse........ let me see what time I'm going to have in the new job first though... 

Call you at the beginning of the week? 
(if you were being serious that is)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


Of course I'm serious . Remember I can't take mobile phone calls at work . I'm off all day Wednesday so you tell me what time.

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Off Wednesday - wanna view a TT for sale :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Off Wednesday - wanna view a TT for sale :roll:


 :roll: .......... btw, are you giving J commission? He was at me to buy yours when he came into my work! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm off for two weeks from next Wednesday [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

saint said:


> Off Wednesday - wanna view a TT for sale :roll:


I am off on Wednesday, do you want to drool over a TT


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Off Wednesday - wanna view a TT for sale :roll:
> ...


Yes please!!!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Eh! who are you calling a muppet! Last time we met you called me a patient! (Unless of course you were trying to start a game of Doctors and Nurses :wink: )

Get this thread back on topic! As the thread starter I demand it! 

Now, it was about innuendo and subterfuge, ah, ok, we still are kinda there.....

Sorry, I'll get me coat.



Muppet, sheesh, and she wonders why us men get sensitive, trying had not to cry here, sniff.........


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Eh! who are you calling a muppet! Last time we met you called me a patient! (Unless of course you were trying to start a game of Doctors and Nurses :wink: )
> 
> Get this thread back on topic! As the thread starter I demand it!
> 
> ...


We can play any game you like Handsome :lol:

Back off topic (again!) .......... have you SEEN how many parking spaces saint takes up ......... good grief, I thought I was bad, HIS spacial awareness is RUBBISH!
Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


At least the glasses must be working if you can read that writing :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Haven't got them yet, Hev is still 'grinding my lenses', phoar.

Oh can't believe I just said that!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Haven't got them yet, Hev is still 'grinding my lenses', phoar.
> 
> Oh can't believe I just said that!


I'll have you know I put alot of elbow-grease into it!

Hev x :twisted:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > Eh! who are you calling a muppet! Last time we met you called me a patient! (Unless of course you were trying to start a game of Doctors and Nurses :wink: )
> ...


One...One....one....... my counting is crap too!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> Yup
> 
> Been working 6 days a week for the last few weeks ......... finally getting a day off


7 days a week me :lol: :lol:


----------

